# Going Camping This Weekend



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

DW myself and the dog are loading up the harley and going to JASPER National Park this weekend.
The weather is going to be great and the leaves are going to be amazing. Snowed there last weekend.
Gary


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have a great trip - we are still not ready to winterize and have a few more trips ourselves!


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

We are heading to Trinidad Lake State Park for some fishing and a fall colors drive on the way home. Can't wait!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We are going to Bird's Hill Provincial Park from Thursday till Monday. I am not ready to put it away yet!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

DW and myself and dogs are going the Maumelle Park in Little Rock,Ar on the Ark River for a few days this weekend, hope it cools down some, been avg 95 every day for a long time, but plenty of shade and only a few feet from the rivers edge.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Have a great trip - we are still not ready to winterize and have a few more trips ourselves!


Winterize?! It was near 90 degrees here today in TX. The beautiful thing about living down south...year-round camping!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> Have a great trip - we are still not ready to winterize and have a few more trips ourselves!


Winterize?! It was near 90 degrees here today in TX. The beautiful thing about living down south...year-round camping!
[/quote]

Where we are going this weekend (Jasper National Park) had a couple of inches of snow last weekend.
Should be nice this weekend







the Harley doesn,t like snow








Gary


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

That would be nice. Would love to have 4 seasons around here instead of 2 (hot summer and mild summer), but then again that's offset by living in the greatest state in the U.S.!


----------

